# Subletting in Spain



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of someone who wants to let one of their rooms and share house or appartment together.English guy 50s reaspectful planning on moving to Spain in January next year preferably Alicante area but would consider other surrounding areas.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

arny said:


> Does anyone know of someone who wants to let one of their rooms and share house or appartment together.English guy 50s reaspectful planning on moving to Spain in January next year preferably Alicante area but would consider other surrounding areas.



I cannot help you, but there was a chap on here recently and he apparently found a room in a house or apartment for about 200 Euros a month -


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

arny said:


> Does anyone know of someone who wants to let one of their rooms and share house or appartment together.English guy 50s reaspectful planning on moving to Spain in January next year preferably Alicante area but would consider other surrounding areas.


Hi arny

I thought you found somewhere .......

When you say you would consider other areas, how far away will you consider?


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tried looking at "loquo" ? Lots of ads for flats or room sharing. Mostly in Spanish but worth looking to get an idea of prices--and practising your language skills


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for your advice but I am not in Spain at this time I live in England and I am looking for a place to stay in Spain long term.
Arny


----------



## arny (Aug 28, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi arny
> 
> I thought you found somewhere .......
> 
> When you say you would consider other areas, how far away will you consider?


Hi Stravinsky

Yes I did find somewhere but it fell though, a time waster.
I would consider any areas along the coast line or even a bit inland as long as its not to far from a town.I will be bringing my car over from England.I will not require this untill January of next year.
Hasta pronto
Arny


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Do these help?


Holiday rentals in Alicante / Costa Blanca - Loquo Rentals

BENIDORM, LOCATION D'APPARTEMENT (Playa de Levante) - Loquo Rentals

Price List


----------

